# Horses are good for little girls



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Mom brag:

don't know how many old timers are still here who would remember my postings about my daughter Caroline over the years. Looking for a new pony after her old one died, her adventures with her mustang mare and POA, pony club and then getting her beloved Windsong from another poster here (SFM in KY).

Anyway...this little kid (9 in this pic that was posted here way back when), WAS ADMITTED TO LAW SCHOOL yesterday.

Little girls who can handle devil ponies can surely handle law school.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Wishing her success on that trail too. Good work.

"Get bucked off seven times. Get back on eight."


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

You are very entitled to a mom brag for that achievement. Congratulations to Caroline!


----------



## GormanFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats on your daughter!! I was a horse brat for my childhood, teenage years and up to my early 40's. Spending time at the barn and with the animals kept me out of a lot of trouble when I was younger. I was a horse crazy girl, liked them better than boys and doing crazy teenage things. I am certain that it gave me my passion for animals in general.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

That's awesome. 
Where will she be attending?


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know why, but it seems universal. If a girl gets a horse by the time she is 11, she won't go "boy crazy" at 13. For every parent with a boy crazy 13 year old, they wish they had just got the horse. Delaying the boy crazy stage until 16 or 17 is worth it. You may be shoveling manure after she goes off to college, but it still was worth it. Watching your 13 year old daughter go down the driveway on the back of a dirt bike driven by a 13 year old boy will make you wish you'd bought the horse.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

This is a haypoint classic. I hope everybody here reads it! I'm applauding!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

What a great kid! Congrats on law school, wishing her the best. 

We are going on Sunday this week to pick up my 8 year old grand daughters very first "own" show horse. I own 35 horses, none of which are either broke enough to carry a young rider yet, are my own horses I show in cutting and reining, or they are retired, or with varying degrees of lameness, etc. All of those that are lame are rescues, and we don't ride them at all. So we are going to look at a mare and a gelding, which ever one she likes best (she has already fallen hard for the gelding, but she has to try each), we will bring home for her. She is ecstatic!! I can't wait to see that happy face on her new horse in her first show on it...


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

I remember your stories well. So enjoyable. 
Does she still have Windsong?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Susan


Susan Mary said:


> I remember your stories well. So enjoyable.
> Does she still have Windsong?





Susan Mary said:


> I remember your stories well. So enjoyable.
> Does she still have Windsong?


So good to hear from you again...it's been a long time!
Yes, she still has Windsong though she has been away at college for the past few years somive been taking care of her and her sadly outgrown pony, TippyCanoe. The good news is that she chose a law school here in our town and will be able to actually ride again, in her little spare time.
It's been ten years this summer since we went back east to pick up Wind song...she's 15 now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind remarks. Still hard to believe my little pony clubber is a grownup now.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

The horse we were going for was sold out from under us:-(. Now we start the hunt again...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

aoconnor1 said:


> The horse we were going for was sold out from under us:-(. Now we start the hunt again...


Oh that is a bummer. I couldn't bear to sell this rascal so he's waiting for my grandson to get a few years on him.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

You know the old saying "The outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man". That goes double for girls! As a former horse crazy teenage girl who continued to be horse crazy well into my 30's, horses will teach you life lessons that it is hard to teach in other ways. I have never seen horses be bad for any teenager!

Congrats on law school. You should be proud!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Boy, I didn't know how hard it would be to find a good WP horse for our grand daughter! I have raised the price I am willing to pay, still only have a couple to look at and neither are actually trained for western pleasure showing. Both are "prospects" that I would have to out a few months of training on, but with show season in full swing here, I really don't have that time to wait.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

They grow up so fast! My horse daughter is getting ready to graduate nursing school and move hundreds of miles away from her horses. I think the reality is setting in quickly - she wants to head to the barn almost every day to see and ride her horses! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

aoconnor1 said:


> Boy, I didn't know how hard it would be to find a good WP horse for our grand daughter! I have raised the price I am willing to pay, still only have a couple to look at and neither are actually trained for western pleasure showing. Both are "prospects" that I would have to out a few months of training on, but with show season in full swing here, I really don't have that time to wait.


Yes... most people selling good WP horses want a mint for them - or you buy the green ones you have to train - there is no middle ground unfortunately.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am willing to pay...


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

Have you reviewed the web site DREAMHORSE.COM? I bought my little guy off that site. He was a greenie and my daughter trained him.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am trying to go through other places to find a horse for her. I like going through known people, or friends of known people Thank you though, I might go on there and see what's available.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i often wonder how this little girl survived-- you name it--i did it, dad started showing me how to gentle and ride before i was 6 years old--noww-they are just a problem to feed. hope you find what you are searching for...


----------



## Deborah Moses (May 17, 2017)

Oh wow guys my daughter is 6 years old and wants a horse really badly. We are planning to get her one. I always wanted a horse, I dreamed about them, drew them, played with toy horses, but never got one until I was old enough to get a job and buy my own. Now I really want my child to have one, because I know her passion and want her to learn the responsibility of taking care of her own.


----------



## GormanFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

aoconnor1 said:


> Boy, I didn't know how hard it would be to find a good WP horse for our grand daughter! I have raised the price I am willing to pay, still only have a couple to look at and neither are actually trained for western pleasure showing. Both are "prospects" that I would have to out a few months of training on, but with show season in full swing here, I really don't have that time to wait.


Perhaps you can check with some trainers to see if they have something semi-retired WP wise, that would probably be more bomb proof for a youngster. Often they do not advertise these guys but some of the bigger barns may have one.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

GormanFarm, thank you for the post. I found a true gem, a 5 year old Palomino QH mare that is absolutely awesome. She is an old soul in a young body. She and my grand daughter fell in love at first sight. They had their first "real" lesson with the WP instructor on our area on Thursday this last week, it was truly magical. The confidence my GD has in just 3 weeks of being on her "own" horse is worth every penny I paid for the mare. 

I am trying to figure out how to post some pics, can't figure it out anymore. Photobucket isn't cooperating, and flickr isn't either!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> View attachment 59623
> Susan
> 
> 
> ...



It's really hard to believe it's been that long! Can't hardly believe Caroline is now going to be in law school ... I get a bit of a shock every time I see one of her current photos!

Windsong looks wonderful ...


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Do it! Do it now!
Little girls who have horses are too busy and tired for boys and too broke for anything else.



Deborah Moses said:


> Oh wow guys my daughter is 6 years old and wants a horse really badly. We are planning to get her one. I always wanted a horse, I dreamed about them, drew them, played with toy horses, but never got one until I was old enough to get a job and buy my own. Now I really want my child to have one, because I know her passion and want her to learn the responsibility of taking care of her own.


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

what a lucky little girl.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SFM in KY said:


> It's really hard to believe it's been that long! Can't hardly believe Caroline is now going to be in law school ... I get a bit of a shock every time I see one of her current photos!
> 
> Windsong looks wonderful ...


She's already in law school! She did an early start in summer. No much of s break for her.
We're living in Spokane now so Windsong and her little buddy Tippycanoe are boarded happily at a place with daily turnout and stalls with runs and really nice facilities. Windsong is being a flirt with the handsome Oldenburg gelding next door. 

Can't believe it's been ten years since little tiny Caroline and I came to your place to get her!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to hear how Caroline, Wingson and Tippy are doing!


----------

